# POC Spine VPD Protection 2.0 Jacket 2012



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I have been waiting for this release, seems like a nice upgrade to my v1 POC Spine protector.

Sizing was an issue with v1 I had (used a Large jacket, with a Medium VPD spine pad...I am 6ft 1in).

Does anyone have experience with these yet? How is the fit?

Looks like a few places have them in stock, like CRC (Medium).


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

And it's not white :thumbsup:


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

We just got these in at my shop. I'm 5'6" and have a 38" chest, the Medium is spot on for me. (I wore a Med in V1 as well). I'm pretty stoked on how low profile the jacket is. I can finally wear full protection and not look like I'm playing football... 

The Joint VPD 2.0 Long Knees are pretty sweet as well...


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks sharp. I'm assuming still not leatt or neck brace compatible?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Just ordered one. Wait, these aren't Leatt compatible? That could be a serious problem.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

genemk said:


> Just ordered one. Wait, these aren't Leatt compatible? That could be a serious problem.


Not sure about Leatt, but mine works well with my Aplinestars...


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Ouch at the price.

edit: just looks like crc were expensive.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Mines on the way, was 260, I have seen it for as little as 230. Ordered a Large.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds like the Leatt brace should fit OVER the suit reasonably well. I'll know more once I get mine, but here's what POC had to say:

"The VPD 2.0 works better than most back protectors together with the Leatt brace due to the adaptive properties of the material used in the back protector, which makes it follow the backline rather than sticking out of the top like hard protectors, but it does not have a cut out solution for the brace. With the chest protection in the same material, it is even more compatible than the previously preferred VPD Tee.

Our sponsored DH world cup racers use the brace on top of the back protector instead of underneath since it is so flexible, however Leatt recommends to use it underneath for the absolute best fit."


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Interesting. Seems like in the past it simply did not fit well and POC did not encourage it. At least that is a moderate endorsement. 

I have been trying to decide between the POC and the Nukeproof from CRC that is fully leatt compatible.

Curious to see if anybody has any further comments on the POC and brace fit after they get their VPD 2.0's.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I wore mine for the first time last weekend. In short, I LOVE IT!

The two main problems with the first version: the back protector was too big, and the fabric fell apart too easily. I had to repair (restitch and reglue) three times.

The design seems to be much better. The large VPD 2.0 back protector is actually smaller than the medium VPD 1.0 back protector.

Money well spent, IMO


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i am 5.10" 94kg and medium fits better than the poc 1 ...


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I still haven't gotten mine, but will post back once I do. Anyone try it with a Leatt yet?


----------



## philhumphrey (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm 5'11 and used to wear a large ver.1.
It was fine in the body but long on the arms.

I have about a 42" chest, so it seems a may be between a medium and large with the ver.2
Problem is there theres no local stockists here to try one out.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

ok, i ride it yesterday for 2hours and can say verry verry hot and the back protector slides, andl moves up to the neck. so i go back to the shock doctor SD BP 7855-HW . and my old dainese gladiator.
less heat problem and no slip!!!!
with dbx3 dont work fine!! with the largest piece the leatt go not down to the sholder... i never can use the leatt over a chest protector...


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Yea, I sent mine back after trying it on. The seams in the armpit were very uncomfortable after a couple minutes. It would be too hot with a shirt under. Next is the nukeproof. It will be here this week. I will post up in the dh forum with initial impression once I get it.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Several rides in now, so am posting an update and response to above comments.

Comfort: VPD 2.0 is indeed softer and more flexible than VPD v1 (at least comparing side by side, sometimes materials get stiff over time and my VPD v1 is over 2 yrs old).

Having VPD, even with holes, is indeed warmer than plastic. I think it will be warmer than most of the chest protectors out there without a sternum guard. Guards that do have that extra level of protection, like the 661 Pressure Suit, will be comparable and offer less protection IMO. However, I have only compared it to my Rockgarden protector in actual use (as opposed to just trying it on at the shop)

@jimarin & 8664: I use an UA Heatgear underneath all my chest protectors. It smothers you in silky comfort, and actually helps to disperse the sweat, which leads to increased cooling capacity. I ride with a long sleeve UA Coldgear in the winter, or a long sleeve jersey.

Regarding Leatt brace. I actually sold my Leatt DBX Pro Carbon brace. There is no objective data on it's benefit (I am a Physician, and Physics/Engineering major in undergrad). I think it does help, but only in certain situations. Frankly, I think the main reason people wear it, is they worry about being paralyzed sure, but it is comfortable to wear and virtually has no restriction on movement with normal riding positions. All chest protectors are bulky and warmer, and restrict movement (why the Slopestyle guys don't wear them, I presume). Wearing a brace that possibly only protects three or four vertebrae (C4, C5, C6, +/- one level), but eschewing a back and chest protector that prevents against another 17+ vertebrae, adds cardiac and pulmonary protection, shoulder protection (the most common serious injury is to the clavicle), and with a normal helmet, also protects against hyperflexion injury of the neck....well, that doesn't make sense.

Sizing: I am 6' 1", with a wingspan of about 6' 4" and I weigh 195-200. With the large the Torso fits me perfectly, the v1 protector was too tight, but still ok. With the integrated arms, this so far has been wonderful, it means I do not have to tighten the straps much, which would sometimes cut off circulation for longs days at Whistler. I think they made them too long however. As even with my 6'4" wingspan, they fit perfectly. This means in 1-2 seasons they will likely stretch and be too long.

Speaking of too long...that was a damn long post.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i use a 150gr merino short sleave shirt under...
the protection is top!!
what you say about "slide up" the back plate?
i made a seam above the poc loge so the shield can not move more up!


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Just wanted to add my 2 cents here. Got my first full day with the new VPD 2.0 Spine protector.

I'm 5'10.5" and the Medium seemed to fit reasonably well although if I was much bigger I'd prob consider the Large. Wearing it was pretty comfortable, especially after I got warm and the material got flexible. Protection wise it seems pretty good even compared to other plastic suits (I used to have a Rockgardn one). I went OTB real good on a table top from knuckling the landing while super nose heavy. I hit the landing with my left arm/elbow taking the brunt of the force as I slid down it. The fronts of my arms got scraped up a bit, but the elbow and adjacent part of the forearm that took most of the impact was OK. I think something similar would've happened with a plastic elbow pad, so that's a good sign. 

I wore my Leatt DBX helmet over the armor without any issues. It fit over the spine/chest protector pieces easily and didn't seem to restrict my head movement or vision. The Leatt did move around a bit more than in my old setup where I fit it under the armor, but I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I got mine 2 weeks ago and haven't ridden with it yet. I was trying it on in the LBS and my buddy (owner of said LBS) comes up unbeknownst to me and punches me in my back hard! Real hard! The shot landed to the left of the spine right below the rib cage, and I dropped to my knees gasping for air and moaning barely audible "I'm gonna be pi$$ing blood you a$$hole". I know it's not a review of the product but I did get the 2.0 below cost after that.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Gave this an extensive try on. 

5-11' 160lb, size M seemed to fit well. 

Overall am not happy with the protection. Would want more padding on the elbow, the back/spine slides around too much. Am not sure that much of it would stay in place during a serious crash. 

Seems that the higher end plastic protectors are still the way to go...

Edit: I notice that the OP photo shows a waist belt. The jacket I tried on did not have this... Suspect that it would make a large difference and much improve my opinion of this protector.


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

recitio said:


> Edit: I notice that the OP photo shows a waist belt. The jacket I tried on did not have this... Suspect that it would make a large difference and much improve my opinion of this protector.


Mine shipped with the waist belt tucked into the spine protector pocket. Perhaps yours is buried in there?


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

^^Lol, I hadn't realized this either. I was using the POC v1 belt. Shockgarden.com ended up shipping me out a replacement belt super fast. 

There are three things in the back protector slot:
1. The VPD armor pad
2. The waist belt (its not really a kidney protector)
3. A foam/mesh pad to go between the VPD pad and the jacket sleeve (aids in comfort and reduces the pad sliding around)


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that chest piece removeable? I like the split chest on the V1, my old 661 always got in my way. And I always fall on my elbows, shoulders and back. I tuck and roll so I cannot remember ever hitting my chest hard.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

jimarin said:


> Yea, I sent mine back after trying it on. The seams in the armpit were very uncomfortable after a couple minutes. It would be too hot with a shirt under. Next is the nukeproof. It will be here this week. I will post up in the dh forum with initial impression once I get it.


Did you get the nukeproof jacket in yet? Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

rdhfreethought said:


> Regarding Leatt brace. I actually sold my Leatt DBX Pro Carbon brace. There is no objective data on it's benefit (I am a Physician, and Physics/Engineering major in undergrad). I think it does help, but only in certain situations. Frankly, I think the main reason people wear it, is they worry about being paralyzed sure, but it is comfortable to wear and virtually has no restriction on movement with normal riding positions. All chest protectors are bulky and warmer, and restrict movement (why the Slopestyle guys don't wear them, I presume). Wearing a brace that possibly only protects three or four vertebrae (C4, C5, C6, +/- one level), but eschewing a back and chest protector that prevents against another 17+ vertebrae, adds cardiac and pulmonary protection, shoulder protection (the most common serious injury is to the clavicle), and with a normal helmet, also protects against hyperflexion injury of the neck....well, that doesn't make sense.


Very interesting statement, I am a neurologist, so I deal more with dead trauma and stroke, but indeed there seems to be no objective data at all about the effectiveness - why do people believe the sales man. One spine specialised theorized that it may actually increase the chances of causing a fracture further down. I haven't decided to buy one or not, and I like the POC armor but would like to make sure its fully compatible with a brace - just in case its shown they do work (and safely).

My views entirely, people need to protect against internal organ damage, much more common than cervical fractures and very dangerous. Wear a neck brace if you feel it helps, but also make sure you wear some quality PPE to protect everything else.

Sorry for the thread derail.


----------



## LWK (Jul 17, 2006)

*how's the shoulder protection???*



rdhfreethought said:


> Several rides in now, so am posting an update and response to above comments.
> ....Regarding Leatt brace. I actually sold my Leatt DBX Pro Carbon brace. There is no objective data on it's benefit (I am a Physician, and Physics/Engineering major in undergrad). I think it does help, but only in certain situations. Frankly, I think the main reason people wear it, is they worry about being paralyzed sure, but it is comfortable to wear and virtually has no restriction on movement with normal riding positions. All chest protectors are bulky and warmer, and restrict movement (why the Slopestyle guys don't wear them, I presume). Wearing a brace that possibly only protects three or four vertebrae (C4, C5, C6, +/- one level), but eschewing a back and chest protector that prevents against another 17+ vertebrae, adds cardiac and pulmonary protection, shoulder protection (the most common serious injury is to the clavicle), and with a normal helmet, also protects against hyperflexion injury of the neck....well, that doesn't make sense.
> ------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

monday i have a bikepark day.. the poc suite "back protectore" slide all the time up, so the last 15cm from the spine was un protectet.. the same i got last year with the first poc suite. any idea?


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

@Ithnu: yes it is removable, it is in a sleeve just like the back protector. However, I would not remove it. There are essentially three ways to die on a MTB. If you have a C3 or above injury you will stop breathing, A neck brace might protect you, but no data is available that I am aware of. Secondly, is penetration (stick etc) to the chest cavity causing a tension pneumothorax, and lastly is blunt trauma to the precordial region of the heart. Both of the last two stop blood flow through the heart and can be reduced by use of a chest protector.

There was an Eco Challenge race a few years ago where a guy offed on the bike and put a branch through his lung. He was only a couple miles out from a check point. Had he been any farther he likely would have died.

Regarding the sliding up issue. I am not sure, I had problems with the v1 spine pad being too big. The v2 is smaller and wider. It fits nicely (6'1 200lbs, with a Large).


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

LWK said:


> .
> 
> I am curious as to how you would rate/evaluate the shoulder protection offered in the POC (or other) suits? ..... So I have been curious how this product would rate in that department.


I have a direct comparison for you, but won't be of much help. I am racing in the DH series here. In round #1 I hit a tree with my right shoulder with the Poc V1. It bounced me to the other side of the trail, I had to put my foot down, and get started again. Speed was about 15mph.

In round #2 I hit my left shoulder with the POC v2. This hit was about 20mph (I actually have video of it), and I hit the tree and kept going.

On the right shoulder (hard plastic with foam underneath), ironically my old rotator cuff tear (took 2.5 years to fully rehab) the impact was ok, just a little sore the next day.

On the left shoulder (the VPD). There is a minor abrasion on the lateral (outer) aspect of the shoulder. But my clavicle hurts, right were it usually breaks. This happened 4 days ago, and it is feeling better now.

I think this underscores the difficulty in rating crashes and armor, since it is so hard to reproduce the same forces. Did the VPD of the v.2 shoulder absorb just enough impact to save my shoulder and clavicle. Or did it make me 'stick' to the tree, and push my shoulder back, allowing me to continue on, but applying torque to the lateral 1/3 of my clavicle? Was the increased velocity the difference? Or was the angle at which I hit the tree the issue? I honestly do not know. But I am wearing the v2 protector for now.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> Secondly, is penetration (stick etc) to the chest cavity causing a tension pneumothorax, and lastly is blunt trauma to the precordial region of the heart. Both of the last two stop blood flow through the heart and can be reduced by use of a chest protector.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good point there. I wear armor any time I'm on the DH bike so I don't get tempted to ever ride without it. I just like the sepearte chese plates so it doesn't ride up with I move my arms around.
> ...


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Ithnu said:


> You know for the neck one thing I think that helps is a lighter helmet. Lower the weight, lower the force on your neck. Nema has a rebranded OGK helmet, DOT and SNELL rated that is lighter than most standard mtb only helmets.


That is a FANTASTIC helmet. Usually my problem with motorcycle helmets (street moto) is that the chin protector is too short. Having a longer chin prevents hyperflexion of the neck, and aids breathing.

The only think I don't like about that helmet, is no ear vents. I like to be able to hear when I ride. The POC helmet is one of the few that has them. It would be nice to have a SNELL rated helmet though...


----------



## outsidefoot (May 2, 2012)

Got my spine VPD 2.0 jacket today with a pair of VPD 2.0 long knee pads...the knee pads run very small ..get a size up..i am returning these to allsports ..I have a pair in medium coming from huck and roll tuesday.
I am 5' 9" 140 and a medium jacket fits great....no complaints ...I wore it all day today bashing and rolling into walls...with a jersey and hydration pack on it is hard to see and is a lot lower profile than my Rockgardn ....I'll be on the bike with it Saturday and Tuesday i will use the VPD 2/0 long knees as well and report back.


----------



## outsidefoot (May 2, 2012)

This POC gear is very comfortable while pedaling ...and it works when you hit something ...just ask my left elbow....The jacket is very comfortable as well...Spine VPD 2.0 jacket and VPD 2.0 Long Knee pads leave me feeling very good about switching to POC.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I just got off the phone with your left elbow and he said you're full of sh#t!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Update:
I ordered the VPD Hip shorts. It is a total redesign from the v1 Hip, which only had VPD in the tailbone area. This version has three smaller/thinner pads, which are layered on top of each other. Not only in the tailbone area, but massive hip protectors. Very very nice. I think these are the only Hip protector shorts that dont make you look like you are wearing diapers, and the comfort is second to none. My only complaint is that they pull on like underwear, and have an elastic waistband. I am going to handwash them in hopes the elastic lasts at least 2 seasons. If not, it is an easy fix.

Another point. I wore the Spine v2 at a race last weekend, it was hot so I wore nothing underneath. It was comfortable enough, but I could definitely feel things sliding around more. I wonder if that is contributing to what the people are complaining about. I would say that if it is an issue, just get a couple strips of velcro and velcro the pad to the suit. Fixed in about 20 seconds.


----------



## outsidefoot (May 2, 2012)

Recovering from a fractured radius and torn ulnar collateral ligament in my left elbow...i wear a brace to ride...hitting this same elbow on a tree last week and being able to ride again this week because the POC elbow pad did it's job . 
shout out to mtbr member danglingmanhood ....i think it is nice that your parents let you use the phone to call my elbow but my elbow has not owned a phone since 2009 and only communicates
by carrier pigeon these days...I'm sorry your buddy punched you while you wearing the 2012 POC VPD 2.0 Spine Jacket when you weren't ready....that must have been very scary....you still sound a little mad.


----------



## outsidefoot (May 2, 2012)

I am going to check out the VPD Hip shorts...it sounds like it is the same configuration as the chest protector piece in the Spine Jacket...as far as the pads moving around a bit the only thing i have noticed is that i wish there was less of a gap between the chest protector and the front of the shoulder pads...i keep twisting them towards the front before every drop in...perhaps a stitch or two in the back of the shoulder forcing the shoulder cups forward would work as the shoulder pads are not removable and velcro would not be an option ...velcro would work great to limit the movement of the back piece as it is removable...i am finding the velcro waist belt is doing a good job of keeping the back piece and chest protector in place...overall very satisfied with the fit and function of the jacket.


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

I am looking forward to this because:
1. its black,
2. chest plate is one piece, not like before where you had a hole in the middle.

Does this jacket has some hard plastic in it or its all vpd material?


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

No hard bits. All VPD (chest, shoulders, back, and elbows).


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

Today I saw this jacket for real for the first time in a store and I must say chest plate looks weird, all woobly and so 
All other parts are pretty rigid, but this chest place doesnt inspire much confidence... I know all this rock hardens on impact but still...


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I've had 4 crashes on mine now and I have to say it's done its job pretty well. First crash was OTB nose case on a tabletop. Slid most of crash out on left elbow pad. Definitely saved a lot of skin there. Second crash was on pavement at Whistler right by the lift line. Came in real fast off the GLC drop and some liftie chick happened to be walking across without paying attention. I grabbed a lot of brake to slow down before getting to her and my front tire completely washed out on a piece of gravel on those pavers. I went high speed to pavement in 0.3 seconds. Both elbow pads and the bottom of my chest protector took the brunt of the impact. I survived with road rash that didn't prevent me from riding. Next crash was over berm on Canadian open (right before the 2 doubles by where the Slalom course usually is). Came in pretty hot and back tire bounced off a big loose rock bit before the berm. I slid the crash out on my left side again. Final crash was almost overshooting a pretty big hip (25ft?) at Blackrock and coming in super nose heavy into the landing. Went OTB, bent my handlebars and hit the ground reasonably hard before tumbling. 

Anyway, I feel like so far this armor has protected me about as well as the plastic Rockgardn jacket I had before. I haven't tested any sharp rocks going into my chest or back, and hopefully never will, but I've tested it enough that I feel like it works pretty good. Pretty damn comfy too. Only complaint is that it does get pretty damn hot.


----------



## kbfalken (Aug 22, 2006)

@ rdhfreethought So as a physician it sounds like you're saying that 1) a chest protector is a good idea (protecting from potential puncture wounds and blunt trauma to the chest and providing additional protection to the lower vertebrae), and 2) that a Leatt would only protect the c4,5,6.

Thus wouldn't it make sense to wear both (along with a full face helmet)?

And a general comment to the forum....

I'm currently debating getting a Leatt chest protector to go with my leatt neck brace and full-face helmet (use a Bell Drop with the new downhill helmet rating).

I was looking at the protective vest since it has a longer back guard, however no shoulder coverage. In looking at my last chest protector (5+ years of riding...way overdue to replace), most of the damage looks to be on one of the shoulder plastics (probably from a nasty over-rotation on a jump on A Line at whistler. It was on the 2nd of the 4 pack and probably went from about 10 feet landing on my head and shoulder...cracked the helmet. That crash sent me first to the clinic at Whistler, then via ambulance to Lions Gate in North Vancouver for xrays and MRI to my neck...they were concerned about something they saw between c5 and c6...turned out fine, thankfully). So I'm thinking probably good to go with the chest protector with shoulder protection and continue to wear my camelback as a bit more back protection.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

kbfalken said:


> @ rdhfreethought So as a physician it sounds like you're saying that 1) a chest protector is a good idea (protecting from potential puncture wounds and blunt trauma to the chest and providing additional protection to the lower vertebrae), and 2) that a Leatt would only protect the c4,5,6.
> 
> Thus wouldn't it make sense to wear both (along with a full face helmet)?
> 
> So I'm thinking probably good to go with the chest protector with shoulder protection and continue to wear my camelback as a bit more back protection.


Good question and comment.

First off, we may never know the true answers to these questions. And in all likelihood the difference may be smaller than the difference of feeling like you are wearing the safest gear vs feeling like you are wearing crap. Confidence goes a HUGE way towards preventing injury.

Having said that, it was clear to me that the Leatt did not work for me, and did not work the way I wanted it to. The whole concept of using a floating ring around your neck seems flawed. There are other ways to prevent dangerous motion of the neck. But beyond that there were two things that I felt would lead to increased injury. First was the banging of the helmet on the brace. It was distracting to the point of danger. And the fact that I could not tuck and roll. with the brace. That felt REALLY dangerous.

So, essentially that is a roundabout way of explaining why I did not chose the Leatt, if I felt It would protect C4-C7. To put is simply: I think wearing one increases the risk of all crashes, this is something I feel is a certainty. Second, the protection that it might provide is slim at best, and possibly non-existant (although I do believe there is some benefit). Lastly, I believe that with a few hours I could custom fabricate a brace that does a much better job at protecting my neck, and not have any of the shortcomings of the Leatt.

I can pretty much afford whatever safety gear I want, and safety is my first priority. I may be wrong, but I do not think it will make me safer. I welcome a good argument that will change my mind.

(FWIW: I think it is a strange phenomenon, the neck brace. I see kids wear them that come straight from the BMX "no helmet + tight jeans", school of thought. And they are wearing a neck brace. Of course, they preserve their coolness by not wearing gloves or any other armor. They just wear a 4 dollar T-shirt, and a $400 neck brace)


----------



## kbfalken (Aug 22, 2006)

I certainly appreciate the value of being confident. Totally agree. I've had nasty, violent crashes where nothing really happened except for some bumps and bruises. And others that didn't seem like a big deal at the time, but ended up with something broken and off the bike for weeks. Many variables play out in ways we cannot predict, but I'd argue it's worth taking practical measures to tip the odds in one's favor. Just my opinion, and everyone must decide for themselves what works.

I actually started out with the Moto version of the Leatt and got rid of it (GPX I think?). Just got in the way and was a distraction from focusing on the ride. Absolutely hated the damn thing.

Then I had a friend who broke his neck riding DH and was paralyzed from the neck down (but eventually made quite an amazing recovery, thankfully). I decided it was worth checking out the MTB version of the Leatt that had come out about the same time (the DBX). And that one worked. It sits lower and doesn't get in the way of turning my head. I also was able to find a way to keep it nicely planted on my shoulders using the straps of my camelbak (which should be irrelevant when I switch to the leatt chest protector) Really don't even notice it now.

You may wish to see if you like it better, as well. Since money isn't a factor, then it might be a worthwhile experiment. No harm done if it still doesn't suit you. Ironically, my friend also bought any protection he thought worthwhile (like POC in particular), and was considering a Leatt before his accident. Really shitty luck.

As for style...just got back from a Whistler trip last weekend, and am amazed at the number of riders that use minimal armor (but as you say, all seem to wear neck braces with their t-shirts). When the inevitable crash comes, I want to be able to minimize the damage, have a good laugh about it and keep riding. My armor looks like hell, because it's well used for the purpose for which it was designed. On the other hand, I've never really cared much about fashion (as my friends often point out). Also a personal choice, eh?


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

Pulling the trigger on a VPD 2.0 spine jacket but unsure of the size if anyone has recommendations? I am 5' 11' lean 155lbs. Seems im inbetween the sizes M and L? problem is I have Medium VPD 2.0 elbow pads now and they fit good but I think the Large spine might fit better but it will have large elbows built in and they might be big? Wish i could just try these on locally lol. 

I am also interested in the EVS R4 Neck Brace. Does anyone have experience with those or whats you guys opinion on them? WIll be my first neck brace and Im gonna have to order sight unseen like always lol. I went OTB in a rock garden and went top head first downhill into a tree with my XC helmet on and can tell I may have messed up my neck.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

liberatorx said:


> Pulling the trigger on a VPD 2.0 spine jacket but unsure of the size if anyone has recommendations? I am 5' 11' lean 155lbs. Seems im inbetween the sizes M and L? problem is I have Medium VPD 2.0 elbow pads now and they fit good but I think the Large spine might fit better but it will have large elbows built in and they might be big? Wish i could just try these on locally lol.
> 
> I am also interested in the EVS R4 Neck Brace. Does anyone have experience with those or whats you guys opinion on them? WIll be my first neck brace and Im gonna have to order sight unseen like always lol. I went OTB in a rock garden and went top head first downhill into a tree with my XC helmet on and can tell I may have messed up my neck.


I'm similarly sized and the Medium spine tee fits well, which might give you some indication. You might try emailing POC directly...they were helpful when I was trying to decide what size elbow pads to order.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm 5'10.5" and 170lbs and the medium fits fine. I'd prob go medium. Better to stretch it out a bit than have it be loose.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

liberatorx said:


> Pulling the trigger on a VPD 2.0 spine jacket but unsure of the size if anyone has recommendations? I am 5' 11' lean 155lbs. Seems im inbetween the sizes M and L?


I'm 5'10.5" with about a 30-31" inseam (that should help with torso length comparisons), 157lbs, with a semi athletic build (30" waist & 44" chest). As far as sizing I bought the v1 in both a large and medium and returned the large as the back plate was way too long. I did not notice a difference in sizing other than the length of the backplate. Yesterday I went to a LBS and tried on the v2.0 in a medium and loved the fit. I bought it right then, the fit seemed perfect. As others have mentioned the back plate seems to be a tad bit shorter. I like how the chest protector molds to one's chest shape better than hard plastic. It's the easiest armor to remove. I'm surprised people have commented on it being hot as it felt nice and breathed well when I tried it on (though this is quite different from riding). (For reference I don't wear anything between my skin and armor.) I am not crazy about it being black as it's going to get a lot hotter than white would in the SoCal sun.

Other thoughts: The v1.0 has a tendency to move up while riding until the backplate warms up, after it gets body temperature it molds to my back and fits perfectly. What I've started doing is putting it on about 10-15min before I ride so it's ready to go when I start riding. I haven't used the 2.0 yet on a ride but so far it seems to fit better even when cold so I'm anticipating less of this. (Though I know some on this thread have commented otherwise so I might be wrong.) As far as POC goes, I initially thought their stuff was overrated & overpriced but was having trouble finding armor that I liked so I bought the VPD 1.0 and instantly fell in love with it...now I'm kind of a POC fan. Hope this helps.

I also own/ed an '03 661 pressure suit and a new Dianese suit. (Anyone want to buy the Dianese?  )


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Had first big crash with the Chest protector, VPD shorts and VPD knees. Medics needed to carry/drive me down the mountain.

The new chest protector may have saved a liver laceration as I ate the handlebar with my gut on landing. The left shoulder (pictured) shows essentially no damage. The left hip is all bruised from impact (but painless at the time of injury), and the ligaments of the right hip are strained (but intact). However, I could not put any pressure on the right leg at all immediately after the accident.

The crash was on a 15ft stepdown double with a paver transition (why in the world use pavers!). The front tire landed on the pavers, and the rear off in the soft dirt which was about 3inches lower than the concrete. OTB and twisting weird on impact, then hitting a tree. That concrete edge is where my hip slammed. Thank god I was wearing the VPD hips, I think I would have required surgery for a broken pelvis/hip if not for the VPD hip pad. Going on 4 days now, and I can just barely alternate steps going up stairs.

I am sold on POC (until something better comes along)


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

are you ride a upper poc vpd2? i it not good?


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

So I'm 6' 180-185. Pretty muscular build up top. Should I go for a large Spine VPD 2.0? I'm just curious because I have a short torso and I think the Medium spine might be right length. Better to have it tight with the medium than loose with the large? Or am I def a large?

Thanks


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

PublicEnemy said:


> So I'm 6' 180-185. Pretty muscular build up top. Should I go for a large Spine VPD 2.0? I'm just curious because I have a short torso and I think the Medium spine might be right length. Better to have it tight with the medium than loose with the large? Or am I def a large?
> 
> Thanks


With the 2.0 version I would say you could possibly get the large since the spine protector is shorter than the 1.0 version but I would estimate that a medium is the right size for you.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Am wearing VPD 1.0 w/Leatt. Perfectly compatible for me. 

1.0 is quite comfy, no restricted movement, I like that it doesn't have integrated elbows - everyone's elbows are different, finding a good elbow guard fit is tough. Haven't worn on over 80F day yet, but should be okay-ish in hot weather. Decent airflow.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the best thing about this new VPD 2.0 jacket is shorter back plate.

I hope the back plate on this one will not rise and interfere with your helmet, not to say it feels pretty scary when it touches you neck.


----------



## SkiMtb (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine did slide up in the sleeve and touch my neck/interfered with my helmet. I've added stitches lower in the sleeve, based upon someone else's post, and it's fine now.


----------



## juxtapozy (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi KillingtonVT how is that your Astars BNS works with the POC? I have an Astars BNS and want to know before I buy the POC vest, could you please guide me some guidelines? I`ll appreciate it thanks!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Just had a new DH version of the jacket delivered, it's missing the back plate :/

The large also seems too big...ugghh


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Sent the large back and got the non-DH medium.

It seems a tiny bit small and the back protector seems a couple of inches shorter than my rockgardn flak jacket. Making it feel too short... :/


----------



## kuknick (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi. Can any of the owners tell how stretchy is the material on the arms and shoulders. As a 5'9" 195lb I should take medium, but I have a bit unusual proportions and not sure if my 17" biceps would fit.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## outsidefoot (May 2, 2012)

*Spine jacket fit...*



kuknick said:


> Hi. Can any of the owners tell how stretchy is the material on the arms and shoulders. As a 5'9" 195lb I should take medium, but I have a bit unusual proportions and not sure if my 17" biceps would fit.
> Thanks in advance.


The material is pretty stretchy yet snug .... You should be good in the medium...I wear a size medium... I am 5'9 145 15 " biceps so you should fit in the medium no problem .....don't be afraid to get the sewing needle out to make a few stitches restricting pad movement ...I put two stitches so the back piece doesn't ride up and hit my neck and I also restricted how low the back piece hangs with a couple of stitches so it doesn't overlap my Poc VPD shorts tailbone pad ...wear it out for a few rides to note where it might need a stitch or two ...the fabric is good and strong and keeps the pads in place when you crash ...walked away from a crash over the bars at speed ...landed on back and elbows and heels .jersey ripped up but the poc fabric did not ..I had some marks from the air holes for a couple of days but besides that all good ...pads stay in place ...shoulder pads are awesome and cup your whole shoulder .


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

"that was a damn long post."

And a very good one. Great to hear from someone who understands the medical angle. Many thanks!

Updates appreciated from all!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

What is the difference between the dh and non dh version? Anything? I can't find anything on their website listing a difference other than price.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

The DH version has hard plastic shells over the elbows for a bit more protection and more chance of sliding on the ground instead of grabbing and getting tumbled.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

hartwerks said:


> The DH version has hard plastic shells over the elbows for a bit more protection and more chance of sliding on the ground instead of grabbing and getting tumbled.


Oh okay, makes sense. The non-dh just has VPD elbow protection? Or none at all?


----------



## cabra cadabra (Sep 28, 2010)

guys, i have been using the VPD 2.0 Jacket for a while and like it. Comments on compatibility with the Atlas Crank? They want you to have the brace riding on the body, not the armor. Unfortunately didn't have my armor w me when I tried on the brace locally, meant to.


----------



## cabra cadabra (Sep 28, 2010)

just found this, seems like it would slip under too.
Downhill/BMX Neck Brace / Armor Compatibility

Original - Atlas Neck Brace?


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

Whats the word these days? I am sifting through a billion reviews on protective jackets. This thread has been helpful! I'm on the fence about this jacket. I can either get something like this or something like a Leatt 5.5 Body protector. I am mainly doing bike park stuff. No plans for full on DH mode.


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

47"+ chest, will the L/XL fit? Size chart seems to indicate ~45" at the top end.


----------

